Ask HN: Why to learn Flask over Django? - jessmc
======
eesmith
What do you want to know that isn't available from many of existing sources,
like
[https://duckduckgo.com/?q=flask+django](https://duckduckgo.com/?q=flask+django)
.

------
vkaku
IMO:

Django leads you to 'Hey, I wrote an app with a database' and then it gets in
the way when you scale up.

Flask is definitely service-first.

If you wanted an ORM <-> DB in your service, you could go Flask+SQLAlchemy.

